# Benutzer bei MS SQL Server 2005 anlegen



## bolshi (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
wie muss ich vorgehen, um bei einer abgeschlossenen SQLServer-2005-Installation nachträglich einen Benutzer für eine SQL-Server-Authentifizierung anzulegen?

Gruß
ip


----------



## Bernd1984 (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo bolshi,

z.B. mit einem Script:

```
USE [master]
GO
DROP LOGIN [Username]
GO
CREATE LOGIN [Username] WITH PASSWORD=N'Passwort', DEFAULT_DATABASE=[master], CHECK_EXPIRATION=ON, CHECK_POLICY=ON
GO

USE [DBName]
GO
DROP SCHEMA [Username]
GO
EXEC sp_dropuser 'Username'
GO
EXEC sp_adduser 'Username','Username','db_owner'
GO
EXEC sp_addrolemember N'db_datawriter', N'Username'
GO
GRANT DELETE TO [Username]
GO
GRANT EXECUTE TO [Username]
GO
GRANT INSERT TO [Username]
GO
GRANT SELECT TO [Username]
GO
GRANT UPDATE TO [Username]
GO
```
Dieser User hat eingeschränkte Rechte, er darf  z.B. keine Tabellen erstellen, keine Aufträge erstellen usw.

Oder im Management Studio, da kannst du unter Eigenschaften (Kontext-Menü) des Servers im Datenbankmodul und unter Eigenschaften der Datenbank im Ast Berechtigungen User anlegen und die entsprechenden Rechte vergeben.


----------

